# Dos mil luces para Domtom



## Paquita

*¡ Ya está Lluís !*​ 
Dos mil de simpatía y de tiempo dedicado a ayudar.

*¡ Que tengas un feliz segundo postaniversario !*​ 

*y para simbolizar tus grandes luces*​ 
*un petó*
*Paquit&*​


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*No sabia que et deies Lluís! Caram! Doncs, amic Lluís, una abraçada molt forta des del Poble-sec i un milió de gràcies per ajudar i per les preguntes que ens demanes, que sempre fan pensar i ens activen els cervells.*

*Gràcies ,*

*La Traductora del Poble Sec*


----------



## Domtom

Paquit& said:


> *¡ Ya está Lluís !*​
> 
> Dos mil de simpatía y de tiempo dedicado a ayudar.
> 
> *¡ Que tengas un feliz segundo postaniversario !*​
> 
> *y para simbolizar tus grandes luces*​
> *un petó*
> 
> *Paquit&*​


 

Muchas gracias Paquita. Caray, tu felicitación parece un arco iris, tantos colorines. Bueno, no todos los dos mil para ayudar, digamos que mil y mil, que también me han ayudado.

Ahora lo tienes más difícil, para alcanzarme... como has cambiado de pseudo... has empezado de cero. ¡Qué no! ¡Qué no! Que no soy tan malo, y reconozco tus posts anteriores, sumándolos al marcador actual. Por cierto, ¿cuánto hace este total ahora?

Tanto como "grandes luces"... Tampoco soy tan sabio, pero tampoco tonto, ¿no?

Un petó d'en Lluís.


----------



## Domtom

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> *No sabia que et deies Lluís! Caram! Doncs, amic Lluís, una abraçada molt forta des del Poble-sec i un milió de gràcies per ajudar i per les preguntes que ens demanes, que sempre fan pensar i ens activen els cervells.*
> 
> *Gràcies ,*
> 
> *La Traductora del Poble Sec*


 
Hola Traductora del Poble Sec. Sí, em dic Lluís, però ja n'hi havia un de Lluís a WR, per això vaig triar un pseudo. Vaig buscar sobre un mapa de França amb els ulls tancats, i acabat, en obrir-los, vaig caure sobre la guayana de Dom-Tom i així es com vaig triar el nom.
Moltes gràcies.


Sí, me llamo Lluís, pero ya había un Lluís en WR, por eso elegí un pseudo. Busqué en un mapa de Francia con los ojos cerrados, y luego, al abrirlos, caí en la guayana de Dom-Tom y así es como escogí el nombre.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

*Bravo, hourra, félicitations, Lluis !*​ 
*Je suis ravie de pouvoir te fêter à mon tour et de remercier pour toute cette aide que si généreusement tu nous apportes à tous !*​ 
*À ta curiosité, à ton goût pour apprendre, à ta gentillesse.*​ 
*deux mille petons, besos et bisous,*​ 
*Gévy*​


----------



## Antpax

Moltes Felicitats Dom, 2000 post i cada un millor que l´anterior. Sempre ets de una gran ajuda.

Una abraçada.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## aceituna

*¡Felicidades por los 2000!*​


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Hola!
Quiero decir felicidades para Domtom y creo que eres un hombre muy intelectual y me has ayudado mucho como lo has hecho para mucha gente!!
Felicidades Domtom y espero de todo corazon que tu estuviere feliz para siempre!
Cristina.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Lluís*: 
Me alegro de tener la oportunidad de felicitarte y de saludarte.
Siempre que puedo leo tus comentarios y he notado, entre otras cosas, un sentido del humor creciente. ¡Eso está bien! 
Pero, lo que más aprecio por encima de todo, es tu humildad. Sigue así.
Un abrazo.
Víctor


----------



## Domtom

Antpax said:


> Moltes Felicitats Dom, 2000 post i cada un millor que l´anterior. Sempre ets de una gran ajuda.
> 
> Una abraçada.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
Gràcies, Ant. És cert que procuro fer-ho cada cop millor, però encara continuo equivocant-me de vegades... Per cert, mirant el teu avatar m'he enrecordat d'un acudit que he vist en un tebeu; una parella és al camp, i ella li diu: "No sé perquè se'ns acosta tot aquest regalim de formigues, si ens em deixat el menjar a casa!"

Ets de Madrid i estudies el català? Caram! Que n'aprenguis força!

---

Gracias, Ant. Cierto que procuro hacerlo cada vez meor, pero todavía sigo equivocándome a veces... Por cierto, mirando tu avatar me he acordado de un chiste que he visto en un tebeo; una pareja se encuentra en el campo, y ella le dice: "¡No sé porque viene hacia nosotros este reguero de hormigas, si nos hemos olvidado la comida en casa!"

¿Eres de Madrid y estudias catalán? ¡Caramba! ¡Que aprendas un montón!


----------



## Domtom

aceituna said:


> *¡Felicidades por los 2000!*​


 
Gracias, Aceituna. Veo que también estudias inglés. Yo antes sabía un poco, pero lo he olvidado todo (bueno, menos los números y los días de la semana ). Como no lo he ido practicando... Tendré que pensármelo si retomarlo.


----------



## Domtom

Cristina Moreno said:


> Hola!
> Quiero decir felicidades para Domtom y creo que eres un hombre muy intelectual y me has ayudado mucho como lo has hecho para mucha gente!!
> Felicidades Domtom y espero de todo corazon que tu estuviere feliz para siempre!
> Cristina.


 
Gracias Cristina. Todos los que escribimos tratamos de ayudar. Hasta el presente no he visto a nadie que sólo pregunte para sí.

Me alegro haberte servido de ayuda y siempre que pueda lo seguiré haciendo.

Yo también te deseo felicidad, sobre todo con lo joven que eres...


----------



## Domtom

Víctor Pérez said:


> *Lluís*:
> Me alegro de tener la oportunidad de felicitarte y de saludarte.
> Siempre que puedo leo tus comentarios y he notado, entre otras cosas, un sentido del humor creciente. ¡Eso está bien!
> Pero, lo que más aprecio por encima de todo, es tu humildad. Sigue así.
> Un abrazo.
> Víctor


 
Gracias Víctor. Pues eso que dices del sentido del humor, no hago nada por ello, me sale espontáneo.

Hombre, la humildad es una virtud tan básica... No olvido nunca que constituye el primer paso a dar para llegar a ser, y también el 2º, el enésimo y el último. Uno trata de ser humilde, pero imagino que no siempre lo seré.

Un abrazo yo también.


----------



## Domtom

-
A mí lo que más me cuesta del francés --esto me pasará con cualquier idioma-- es seguir por ejemplo una película. En Francia no tenía tele ni solía ir al cine. Ese francés hablado rápido y tal... No es que no entienda nada, naturalmente, pero me cuesta un poco seguir las conversaciones en audiovisual, como una entrevista televisada, una película, las noticias...

Voy a tener, aprovechando que tengo Internet, que mirar vídeos en francés y tratar de mejorar en esto.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis une simple lectrice occasionnelle du forum Es_Fr mais j'apprécie toujours tes interventions. 
Voici mon cadeau (*) : félicitations ! 

(*) y'a pas de raison que ça soit réservé aux femmes !


----------



## Domtom

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Je suis une simple lectrice occasionnelle du forum Es_Fr mais j'apprécie toujours tes interventions.
> Voici mon cadeau (*) : félicitations !
> 
> (*) y'a pas de raison que ça soit réservé aux femmes !


 
Merci bien KaRiNe.

C'est bien cette jupe. On dit que la couleur bleu foncé est bien appropié pour nous les hommes. En plus du kilt de la photo, j'ai des minikilts aussi. Ce sont très confortables.

À propos, savez vous qu'en France existe une loi interdissant le port du pantalon aux femmes? Incroyable mais vrai.

Bisous.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICES 2000 Domtom
Un Abrazo!!! nos seguieremos viendo...

Rosangelus


----------



## Domtom

ROSANGELUS said:


> FELICES 2000 Domtom
> Un Abrazo!!! nos seguieremos viendo...
> 
> Rosangelus


 
Gracias, Rosa. Sí, pese al Atlántico.

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------



## krolaina

Gracias "osito", por tus comentarios, ayudas e interesante participación.

A aumentar la cifra,eh? 

Felices 2000. Chin chin.


----------



## horusankh

Mi estimado Domtom:

Muchas felicidades un poco atrasadas (y lo peor de todo es que te va a llegar con 7 horas suplementarias de retraso, ni modo, ¿qué le voy a hacer? Me tocó vivir en la dirección poniente ), pero no por eso mis felicitaciones son menos efusivas. 

Como te lo dije alguna vez, no te puedo agradecer suficientemente las veces que me has sacado del atolladero, aunque tú ni cuenta te hayas dado. Y como decirte moltes gràcies no me saldría natural, mejor te digo cenca tlazohcamati. 

Roberto.


----------



## Domtom

krolaina said:


> Gracias "osito", por tus comentarios, ayudas e interesante participación.
> 
> A aumentar la cifra,eh?
> 
> Felices 2000. Chin chin.


 
Gracias *Krolaina. *Ahora tengo una media de 7,17 mensajes por día. No está mal, pero voy a intentar escribir un poco menos pero pensar más mis respuestas, ya que algunas veces no han sido exactas, aunque antes de inducir a error, siempre, por fortuna, vienen nuestros "maestros" a poner los puntos sobre las íes.

¡ Chin chin !


----------



## Domtom

horusankh said:


> Mi estimado Domtom:
> 
> Muchas felicidades un poco atrasadas (y lo peor de todo es que te va a llegar con 7 horas suplementarias de retraso, ni modo, ¿qué le voy a hacer? Me tocó vivir en la dirección poniente ), pero no por eso mis felicitaciones son menos efusivas.
> 
> Como te lo dije alguna vez, no te puedo agradecer suficientemente las veces que me has sacado del atolladero, aunque tú ni cuenta te hayas dado. Y como decirte moltes gràcies no me saldría natural, mejor te digo cenca tlazohcamati.
> 
> Roberto.


 
Gracias, *horusankh. *Y por esa imagen, pues lo cierto es que aún no he ido a ver los fuegos artificiales de las fiestas mayores de este verano de los pueblos que tengo cerca, incluído el mío propio.


Pues sí que a veces ayudo y no siempre me acuerdo de cuántas veces he ayudado a tal o cual camarada de WR. Eso sí, nunca olvido cuando me ayudan, y a tí te incluyo. Pues de nada y yo también te digo *cenca tlazohcamati*.

Un abrazo


----------



## Cristina.

Moltes felicitats pels teus comentaris que ens ajuden a tots i *totes*, Domtom! Tu realment ets increïble. Continua així!
Es un placer leer tus post, siempre se aprende algo.
Tienes un nivelazo de francés y, lo que es más importante, un gran sentido del humor y humildad (no como yo ), me caes bien.
En cuanto a lo de 'osito' , me imagino que es por el avatar, aunque no sé si es un león.
Me gustan los hombres que se ponen falda (aunque ya sé que es un 'kilt'), es curioso que en Argentina se llame 'pollera', ¿por qué será?, hay que dejarse de complejos, si las mujeres conseguimos poder ponernos una falda o minifalda (antes las que se ponían falda ya sabes cómo eran vistas), debemos conseguir que en el futuro, creo que ni tú ni yo lo veremos, los hombres puedan llevar tranquilamente falda sin que les llamen 'eso'.
Fíjate en Miguel Bosé la que organizó.

Bueno, que me he enrollao otra vez con la 'falda', parece que es un thread sobre la 'falda' y puede que de un momento a otro me lo borren por off-topic.
Pues eso, que muchas felicidades y a ver cuándo te vuelvo a felicitar, me parece que será en diciembre, porque por lo visto posteas muy poco (iba a decir que eres muy lento, pero para evitar equívocos, ya que conmigo todo el mundo piensa que digo las cosas con doble sentido ...ya sabes, coge fama...)
Una abraçada molt forta! Molts petons!


----------



## Eva Maria

Domtom estimat!

Felicitats per tots els teus expressius posts en les teves tres llengües (puedes decir que tú eres más que "el amante bilingüe", eres "el amante trilingüe", jajajaja).

Nous avons besoin de toi! Ne nous quittes pas!

2000 Petons/Bisous!

EM


----------



## GURB

Hola Domtom
Con mucho gusto, me uno al homenaje rendido y harto merecido. Como llego tarde, no voy a fastidiarte repitiendo la retahíla de cumplidos que te han hecho los demás foreros. 
Dedico a *DOMTOM C*atalán "hecho y derecho" estos malos alejandinos.
*D*eux mille aides apportées en autant de messages,
*O*uverts par les lecteurs de ce catalan sage, 
*M*édaillé du forum par tous les internautes
*T*oujours prêt à servir, comme les argonautes
*O*u à nous éclairer, en toute humilité.
*M*erci mon cher ami; mes vers excuserez.
*C*ertes, les pieds y sont mais il manque les ailes.

De la part de Gurb, transformé en piètre rimailleur.
Un abrazo


----------



## Domtom

Cristina. said:


> Moltes felicitats pels teus comentaris que ens ajuden a tots i *totes*, Domtom! Tu realment ets increïble. Continua així!
> Es un placer leer tus post, siempre se aprende algo.
> Tienes un nivelazo de francés y, lo que es más importante, un gran sentido del humor y humildad (no como yo ), me caes bien.
> En cuanto a lo de 'osito' , me imagino que es por el avatar, aunque no sé si es un león.
> Me gustan los hombres que se ponen falda (aunque ya sé que es un 'kilt'), es curioso que en Argentina se llame 'pollera', ¿por qué será?, hay que dejarse de complejos, si las mujeres conseguimos poder ponernos una falda o minifalda (antes las que se ponían falda ya sabes cómo eran vistas), debemos conseguir que en el futuro, creo que ni tú ni yo lo veremos, los hombres puedan llevar tranquilamente falda sin que les llamen 'eso'.
> Fíjate en Miguel Bosé la que organizó.
> 
> Bueno, que me he enrollao otra vez con la 'falda', parece que es un thread sobre la 'falda' y puede que de un momento a otro me lo borren por off-topic.
> Pues eso, que muchas felicidades y a ver cuándo te vuelvo a felicitar, me parece que será en diciembre, porque por lo visto posteas muy poco (iba a decir que eres muy lento, pero para evitar equívocos, ya que conmigo todo el mundo piensa que digo las cosas con doble sentido ...ya sabes, coge fama...)
> Una abraçada molt forta! Molts petons!


 
Hola, *Cristina*:

Pues no pensaba yo que hubiese para tanto, porque aunque a veces he tenido de muy buenas, también he dado respuestas no muy acertadas. Mientras no induzca a error a nadie... Antes que esto ocurra prefiero la humildad, es verdad, y avisar, rectificar, o no contradecir a quien venga a poner el agua clara.

Sí, no está mal mi nivel en francés. Todo lo que sé lo aprendí en mi estancia en Francia de nueve años. Cuando llegué, no sabía nada, pero mi bilingüismo con el catalán me ha facilitado un poco. Pero me falta mucho todavía para que sea muy bueno.

El avatar creo que parece más un osito que un león. No me maté mucho por escogerlo, pillé de entre los primeros de una pequeña búsqueda por la red. Lo que no me hace mucha gracia de mi avatar son esos brazos extendidos, que parece que diga: *"¡Aquí estoy yo!"*

La falda es históricamente una prenda masculina, y no femenina. Ellas vestían vestidos, túnicas... Es la mujer la que "picó" la falda al hombre. Pero vamos a dejarlo en tablas y decir que es unisex.

Gracias Cristina y que llegues tú también pronto a ser milenaria y aprender cada día más.

Una forta abraçada i un petó!


----------



## Domtom

Eva Maria said:


> Domtom estimat!
> 
> Felicitats per tots els teus expressius posts en les teves tres llengües (puedes decir que tú eres más que "el amante bilingüe", eres "el amante trilingüe", jajajaja).
> 
> Nous avons besoin de toi! Ne nous quittes pas!
> 
> 2000 Petons/Bisous!
> 
> EM


 
Hola, *Eva Maria*:

Gràcies per felicitar-me i per dir-me que em necessiteu, però el cert que la que porta canya ets tú, estudiant sis lengües i escrivint una mitjana de 22 posts per dia ! A ver si tomo de tu ejemplo y me animo a estudiar inglés por ejemplo...

Un petó per post? ¡Suerte tienes que me quité la barba hará como un año y medio! Que mira que era de las que pinchaban, ¿eh?

Bisous!


----------



## Domtom

GURB said:


> Hola Domtom
> Con mucho gusto, me uno al homenaje rendido y harto merecido. Como llego tarde, no voy a fastidiarte repitiendo la retahíla de cumplidos que te han hecho los demás foreros.
> Dedico a *DOMTOM C*atalán "hecho y derecho" estos malos alejandinos.
> *D*eux mille aides apportées en autant de messages,
> *O*uverts par les lecteurs de ce catalan sage,
> *M*édaillé du forum par tous les internautes
> *T*oujours prêt à servir, comme les argonautes
> *O*u à nous éclairer, en toute humilité.
> *M*erci mon cher ami; mes vers excuserez.
> *C*ertes, les pieds y sont mais il manque les ailes.
> 
> De la part de Gurb, transformé en piètre rimailleur.
> Un abrazo


 
Muchas gracias *Gurb*, y con esa manera tan poética de felicitarme. Muy bien tu acróstico. Un día tendré que animarme a componer una poesía. Lo que sí hice fue un acróstico, para un mensaje en otro foro, pero no era bueno, y sólo tenía la intención de ponerles un acertijo o mensaje encubierto a los demás participantes. Al final uno lo descubrió, se dio cuenta que tenía que enlazar las primeras letras, no sin antes darle pistas.

Tengo que aprender de tí a razonar gramaticalmente algunas de mis respuestas, tú sueles hacerlo cuando lo estimas necesario. La gente agradece no sólo una buena respuesta, sino que se la acompañe con una justificación gramatical.

Un abrazo.


----------



## totor

mi querido lluís, estuve un tiempo ausente (sin aviso) y llego tarde a todos los congrats.

así que he decidido comprarte un regalito, para que me perdones.

pero por favor, que no te pase lo que al de la izquierda  .

*¡un gran abrazo, mi amigo!*​


----------



## Domtom

totor said:


> mi querido lluís, estuve un tiempo ausente (sin aviso) y llego tarde a todos los congrats.
> 
> así que he decidido comprarte un regalito, para que me perdones.
> 
> pero por favor, que no te pase lo que al de la izquierda  .
> 
> 
> *¡un gran abrazo, mi amigo!*​


 
Gracias, *Totor*. Un color muy apropiado para un hombre. Ciertamente los kilts son bastante voladores  !!

Un gran abrazo yo también,

Lluís


----------



## Fernita

Domton: quiero unirme a los demás foreros y ¡¡¡¡FELICITARTE POR TUS 2000 POSTS!!!!!

¡¡¡¡Pero qué cosas que te ha mandado Totor!!!!!

Yo te mando este regalito para que adornes la fiesta.

Con todo cariño desde Buenos Aires,
Fernita


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Moltes felicitats Lluis; poc ens veiem, però paga la pena.

RIU


----------



## Domtom

Fernita said:


> Domton: quiero unirme a los demás foreros y ¡¡¡¡FELICITARTE POR TUS 2000 POSTS!!!!!


 
Muchas gracias, *Fernita. *Tú también tienes mucha caña, ¿eh? ¡¡Una media de 7,70 post por día!!

Un beso,

Lluís


----------



## Domtom

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Moltes felicitats Lluis; poc ens veiem, però paga la pena.
> 
> RIU


 
Moltes gràcies, RIU. Poc ens veiem, però potser ens hem creuat algun cop pel carrer: jo també visc a Barcelona, bé, a un poble de la província, però de tant en tant vaig per Barcelona. Tú a mí em podries reconèixer, per la foto, però jo a tu...

Una abraçada,

Lluís


----------



## RIU

Domtom said:


> Moltes gràcies, RIU. Poc ens veiem, però potser ens hem creuat algun cop pel carrer: jo també visc a Barcelona, bé, a un poble de la província, però de tant en tant vaig per Barcelona. Tú a mí em podries reconèixer, per la foto, però jo a tu...
> 
> Una abraçada,
> 
> Lluís


 
Ara si?


----------



## Domtom

RIU said:


> Ara si?


 
Inconfusible !!


----------



## smarthodas

¡Felicidades amigo!

Y muchas gracias por todo.

Smart


----------



## Domtom

smarthodas said:


> ¡Felicidades amigo!
> 
> Y muchas gracias por todo.
> 
> Smart


 
Gracias, Smarth. De nada. Por cierto, ya me gustaría a mí saber tanto árabe como tú sabes de español.

Un abrazo,

Lluís


----------

